# Posts still waiting for approvals???



## Djs1704 (Mar 19, 2014)

Didn't really no where to post this but I've tried twice to make a post in the stroid section but posts seem to be waiting for approval


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Djs1704 said:


> Didn't really no where to post this but I've tried twice to make a post in the stroid section but posts seem to be waiting for approval


Due to your post count a mod will have to approve them. They will come through in the end providing there's no sources in it.


----------



## Djs1704 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah I've been away for awhile that reason for lack of post, I think I've posted same thing twice then as was unsure if it was my fault the first time, cheers for getting back to me, u no how many post I'm guna need to post in there? And there was no source info given, just advise needed


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Djs1704 said:


> Yeah I've been away for awhile that reason for lack of post, I think I've posted same thing twice then as was unsure if it was my fault the first time, cheers for getting back to me, u no how many post I'm guna need to post in there? And there was no source info given, just advise needed


There's a bit of a backlog at present, they'll all be cleared in the next 24 hours.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

@Lorian pls accept me into MA DD


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

TommyBananas said:


> @Lorian pls accept me into MA DD


That'll be done tomorrow, I'm having a UK-M weekend


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Lorian said:


> That'll be done tomorrow, I'm having a UK-M weekend


my hero!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lorian said:


> That'll be done tomorrow, I'm having a UK-M weekend


Oh god No!!


----------

